# Bugfest 08!



## Rick (Sep 1, 2008)

Bugfest is rapidly approaching. Sept 20 is the date. I am looking for anyone interested in donating live mantids for the exhibit. ABuggin will be assisting me this year. We are allowed to show any mantids that are native or adventive. We cannot show any exotics. The mantids donated can be returned if needed. Just let me know what you have and I will let you know if we need it. Last year we had a male and female of each species. If you're in the central NC area please drop by.

http://bugfest.org/


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 1, 2008)

I can't wait for it either! It sucks that exotics are not allowed as that eliminates nearly all of my collection.  At least the museum I work at (The Museum of Like and Science), will be showing all sorts of inverts including my exotic mantids (at a different booth of course). :lol: 

These events are always fun, I've done several with the museum I work at over the years and the public really gets a *lot *out of seeing the different mantids/inverts.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Sep 1, 2008)

only native bugs allowed at a insect show? that sounds weird. imagine if only native snakes could be at a reptile show, i'd be screwed.


----------



## Rick (Sep 2, 2008)

jason_mazzy said:


> only native bugs allowed at a insect show? that sounds weird. imagine if only native snakes could be at a reptile show, i'd be screwed.


USDA patrols this looking for violators and checks permits. Not gonna get a permit for mantids. I still need to know what you're bringing ABuggin.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 2, 2008)

in the zoo here we do the same, it,s 4 days at a row.

it,s so much fun to be there


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 2, 2008)

Rick said:


> USDA patrols this looking for violators and checks permits. Not gonna get a permit for mantids. I still need to know what you're bringing ABuggin.


I'll be bringing Chinese mantids and Arizona Unicorn mantids (male/female of each). There is a very good chance that I'll be able to locate a male/female Carolina mantid by then too.


----------



## Rick (Sep 2, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> I'll be bringing Chinese mantids and Arizona Unicorn mantids (male/female of each). There is a very good chance that I'll be able to locate a male/female Carolina mantid by then too.


I have a male carolina that I found yesterday. I am going out tomorrow looking for more. We had several people that were gonna donate the first time I brought it up. Where they at now?  Found a population of narrow winged mantids and had one male but when I went to transfer him into another container to bring home he flew away! He is in my work somewhere.


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

Right now we have chinese, texas unicorn, brunners, carolina, etc. Can anyone find a pair of european mantids they would like to donate? Thanks.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 4, 2008)

Rick, sorry for being ignorant, been very busy. Will send you grass mantis, florida bark, grasshopper mantis, and ground mantis if you haven't got those. Look for the PM for details.


----------



## ismart (Sep 5, 2008)

Got an adult pair of europeans to donate.

Rick check your PM.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 5, 2008)

SORRY RICK, MINE ARE DECEASED


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2008)

It's ok Rebecca. Looks like we have quite a showing! We are going to have an even better display than last year. ABuggin if you could help gather pics for the slide show please start doing so. A huge thanks to those of you donating mantids.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 5, 2008)

Rick said:


> ABuggin if you could help gather pics for the slide show please start doing so.


Already stared doing that.  Pics of exotics are OK, right?


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> Already stared doing that.  Pics of exotics are OK, right?


Yeah. They're not that crazy lol


----------



## Peter Clausen (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Rick,

I don't think I got anything in AZ that Yen isn't already sending you. Could you let me know if you don't have Stagmomantis, Yersiniops or Litaneutria?


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2008)

Peter said:


> Hi Rick,I don't think I got anything in AZ that Yen isn't already sending you. Could you let me know if you don't have Stagmomantis, Yersiniops or Litaneutria?


I have a pair of stagmomantis.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 7, 2008)

Will ship the parcel out either tomorrow or the next day after. The female ground mantis might be molting soon i hope she will molt before shipment. WIll send you the_ S. limbata _too. Would you need S. carolina too i have two males caught here recently i have no use of.

Please share some pics from the bug fest!!! Remember to bring your camera


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2008)

yen_saw said:


> Will ship the parcel out either tomorrow or the next day after. The female ground mantis might be molting soon i hope she will molt before shipment. WIll send you the_ S. limbata _too. Would you need S. carolina too i have two males caught here recently i have no use of.Please share some pics from the bug fest!!! Remember to bring your camera


Thanks Yen! I have S. carolina pair now so am good to go there. Will do on the pics. I took only two last year of the table. I hope this time to get some of me and ABuggin at the station.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll bring my camera with me too.  

I'll be brining a female carolina (I know you already have one) also


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 7, 2008)

yen_saw said:


> Will ship the parcel out either tomorrow or the next day after. The female ground mantis might be molting soon i hope she will molt before shipment. WIll send you the_ S. limbata _too. Would you need S. carolina too i have two males caught here recently i have no use of.Please share some pics from the bug fest!!! Remember to bring your camera


Could you please send Rick one of the male carolinas? I could use a male as a mate (since you have no use of them)


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 8, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> Could you please send Rick one of the male carolinas? I could use a male as a mate (since you have no use of them)


Will do.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks! I really appreciate it.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 9, 2008)

No problem. I actually sent both just in case.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 9, 2008)

Sweet! Thanks a ton.


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2008)

Due to problems with shipping we lost a significant portion of the mantids for the show. If anyone is willing to donate any US mantids please let me know. Thanks.


----------

